# 92 Sentra Fuse Box Diagram (radio)



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys just a quick question. Well Ive got a 92 Nissan sentra XE and on the fuse box beside the steering wheel there is no diagram showing what fuse goes where. I was just guessing and would pick anyone to wire my amps to. But My battery died today after upgrading to a higher watt amp. So what im looking for is the fuse for the radio. Or if available the entire fuse diagram. Thanks guys, Ive searched on here and on yahoo and cant find a diagram.


----------

